# Searching For The Larger Mini...



## mpoo4me (Feb 13, 2012)

After much research, I've decided that the miniature is the perfect size for me... small house, small yard, bad back...
But I'm concerned with getting a poodle that's just too small for me...
I really don't want a Toy...
And the Moyen is just too new, with few reputable breeders at this point...
I really would like to find a mpoo that's on the larger side of their size range...
I know, sounds very "Goldilocks..."
Does anyone know how I can find a reputable breeder who can help me find a "larger" mini?
Thanks...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I don't know about breeders, but others on the forum with big minis will have suggestions, I'm sure. Where do you live? That will help with recommendations.

Our "oversize mini" boy, Beau, is just shy of 17" and 21 lbs., and we think he's the perfect sized dog. We weren't looking for an oversized mini, particularly, so finding Beau was one of the happiest, luckiest days of our life so far. He's curled up next to me right now -- such a sweet cuddlebug!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My silver boy is an oversized mini from titled and health tested parents. He comes from Richard (Aery) Aery Poodles Aery


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Although many Moyens are from questionable stock, there ARE some good Moyen breeders. If you really like that size, you may want to consider it. Here is my sister in laws Moyen (you can see his size in the first one):

































Here is his breeder:
Caniche Moyen - USA | Facebook

here is her standard poodle facebook
Tiara Standard Poodles | Facebook

She has one older Moyen pup available right now (Oakley). He is from fully health tested parets. His mom was #1 UKC poodle twice and his Dad is a Russian Caniche Moyen import. Oakley actually just had his preliminary OFA hips done and he was OFA excellent (just like my standard girl was).  She tests ALL her pups if she still has them, even if she is planning on selling them. She wants to know how her breedings are going healthwise. These pups are highly athletic. My sister in laws Moyen flies through the air and is very smart and active. These guys do well in things like agility and obedience. They are not hyperactive, just very capable and do need training. Chili (SIL Moyen) knows oodles of tricks already (I love that little guy= SO sweet!).

Most of her puppies are black, but my sister in law liked my standards color (from the same breeders standard line) and chose a cream puppy. The puppy that is available is also a cream. The breeder mentions he should be 20 inches tall, but my sister in laws puppy is not that big (should end up 18?) ad I question that size for Oakley.
TIARA STANDARD POODLES, World Class Black Standard Poodles, California

Most mini litters do have some that go oversized. There are a number of members here that have oversized mini's. Maybe they could help you by telling you who their breeders were. I would ask about personalities, too. Some minis are more active than others.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny is not an oversize, but he is a larger mini, at 14 - 3/4" and 19 pounds. His breeder is Canadian and her minis are well, a bit larger overall, yet still breed standard. You can look at my Album on PF and get an idea of his size. My avatar poodle, Jake, was a moyen -- he was 32 pounds and about 17 - 1/2 looked much more standard in size. People always stopped me to ask which breed he was because it was a perfect size.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

And I forgot to mention: My silver mini is 17.5" tall and weighs at 20 lbs.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> And I forgot to mention: My silver mini is 17.5" tall and weighs at 20 lbs.


That's a great size! There are lots of oversized minis. You should be able to find one.


----------



## chad80 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Oversized Mini*

Wow 14 3/4 is really big for a mini I understand that standards start at 15 

chad


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

mpoo4me said:


> But I'm concerned with getting a poodle that's just too small for me...
> I really don't want a Toy...
> .


Have you met any miniature poodles in person? I think that a lot of people worry that they will be "too small" until they meet them in person. Minis are not really small... they are MUCH larger than toys. But you can still pick them up if need be. If you have a bad back, the lighter the dog the better. 15 pounds is much easier on the back than 22...


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

chad80 said:


> Wow 14 3/4 is really big for a mini I understand that standards start at 15
> 
> chad


No, this is very average for minis. Minis are 10 to 15 inches, but most show breeders try to produce 15 inch dogs. Many minis go slightly over that 15 inches.

Although anything over 15 inches is *technically* a standard, most people would not consider a 17 inch poodle a standard... it would be an oversized mini. There are very few standards that are under 20 inches or so.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

My understanding (correct me if I'm wrong, show people) is that minis who are larger but still within the breed standard do better in the show ring, so there is upward pressure on size. This also means that "oversized" minis are not uncommon. (A happy thing, as far as this pet owner is concerned!)

Ooo, ah. Oakley is beautiful, and only a few hours drive from here. So tempting . . .


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love my moyen Sari. She is the perfect size for me (29#). I've had 3 mini's over the year. My first dog Randy was 35#, My second Shana was 17#, and Barkley my current mini is 13#. I've noticed they have been breeding minis smaller over the years which was why we got Sari. They are as little as 10# now.


----------

